# Mtbr Gathering!



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey guys,

It's been a long time since we haven't organized a good gathering, and I think it's about time.
I would really like to do a enormous gathering. It would be very cool to do it outside town, but if going out of mexico city is a problem for most of you, we could do it inside the D.F., maybe SNT, chiluca I don't know but somewhere where most of us can go.

What do you think, are you up to it? 

salu2


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

I vote Puebla... if not, el Chico hgo.
got a date?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

El Chico


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Noooooooooooooooo


You'll do it without me if you do it soon 

I still can't ride.... I can drive my car on short distances, next week I'll be going to the doc and see what he says. And here you are, organizing stuff....

Well, if it's in a month or so, probabably I will be able to go !


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

My vote is for SNT !!!. Also, we can wait until Roberto gets well.

Cheers,

Fidel.



mtbgiovanny said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> It's been a long time since we haven't organized a good gathering, and I think it's about time.
> I would really like to do a enormous gathering. It would be very cool to do it outside town, but if going out of mexico city is a problem for most of you, we could do it inside the D.F., maybe SNT, chiluca I don't know but somewhere where most of us can go.
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

I'd like El Chico... SNT is a good option too, but it may be boring to some and we'd have to make compromises to keep it fun for all riders (the DH crew may have to slow down and the XC crew may have to push it a little more).

In that sense, El Chico is ideal as the terrain allows everyone to have fun according to everyone's riding.

Puebla is a good option, but it may involve too much pedaling to some (it's fine to me), even if there are long descents.

Valle de Bravo is another option. Gambox knows it pretty well and according to Rocky_Rene there is something for every kind of riding.

Best is to plan it FAR ahead, so everyone knows can save/plan accordingly.

So far, we have Rzoz and RitoPC out for a while.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Cto. Axosco (sp?) could be anothe option in Ajusco, El Chico would be nice and acomodations range from preaty chep to quite expensive for those who want to stay there, as I understand Puebla offers some spectacular places to ride but I think it would imply staying there for at least one night and not everyone can do. Valle could be nice if we have Gambox to guide around, accomodations also range from somewhat cheap to extremely expensive...
I agree that planing with some time would be the best option, it would be nice gathering with all of you again.

El Rivas


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

we allso can do some camping at El Chico in "los conejos" very near from the famous viewpoint and the prices are ok.


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

*ah!*

:thumbsup: hoy fue un excelente día! yujuuuuuuuuuuuuuu! :winker: :yesnod: :smilewinkgrin: :headphones: :rockon:

yuuuuujuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Rocky_Rene said:


> :thumbsup: hoy fue un excelente día! yujuuuuuuuuuuuuuu! :winker: :yesnod: :smilewinkgrin: :headphones: :rockon:
> 
> yuuuuujuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!


Ya aprendiste a manejarla??

Digo, para que me des un raid a el Desierto este domingo, no??


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

I vote we plan the gathering in a couple of monts or so. that way people can start saving cash and getting better. 
and asking the missus for permissions and stuff.  

what about the ride mada did last weekend at desierto? Ive got a friend (who rides) that just moved to DF and says he lives near desierto.

although I still prefer Puebla or el Chico hgo.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Yeah. We should plan something like el chico for something like in a month.
We could also do a mini-gathering sooner in somewhere like Axosco, Chiluca, etc. :thumbsup: 
SNT is very cool, but riding the same place over and over again turns into a routine...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Desierto long route is overkill for us with 18kg bikes... I think


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Desierto long route is overkill for us with 18kg bikes... I think


Wimp


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Okay you climb with my bike and I'll climb with yours... we'll see who gets a cramp first


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Okay you climb with my bike and I'll climb with yours... we'll see who gets a cramp first


I did that one with my Turbo Excess... it weighed 19 kilos and it wasn't nearly as nice as your Chimpira.

No cramps that time... I was much younger, though. I was like 27...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> I did that one with my Turbo Excess... it weighed 19 kilos and it wasn't nearly as nice as your Chimpira.
> 
> No cramps that time... I was much younger, though. I was like 27...


I didnt ask you did I?


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

545 is right first a mini-gathering and then one real gathering in El Chico. But I would prefer to do it on SNT it's awesome and everybody likes it!


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

triphop said:


> I vote we plan the gathering in a couple of monts or so. that way people can start saving cash and getting better.
> and asking the missus for permissions and stuff.
> 
> what about the ride mada did last weekend at desierto? Ive got a friend (who rides) that just moved to DF and says he lives near desierto.
> ...


I met this guy in El Parque Mexico a couple of weeks ago, and he told me about a good looking track. It goes from El Ajusco, just a few miles above the DH, all the way up to Desierto. He told me this route was awesome and had a little bit of everything, you know a little bit of DH but also a good heavy wieght XC, so it might be a good option too.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> I did that one with my Turbo Excess... it weighed 19 kilos and it wasn't nearly as nice as your Chimpira.
> 
> No cramps that time... I was much younger, though. I was like 27...


I dont mind climbing with my chimpira. What I hate about doing it is hanging my helmet on the bars and the fact that my seat moves and is pretty uncomfortable on my noble parts :bluefrown:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I do mind climbing with that rig, it aint easy, comfortable or fun but oh well, it all makes sense when bombing downhill I guess...

I remember the times in which I had worse physical condition and I could climb with a 32 or 36t up front in a xc rig.. oh well...


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi, I would be interested in doing this route, do you think it would be possible to organize something for say for the 19/20? It could be good surveying the possible gathering places before actually taking a group there... !
For the gathering I think we would have to compromise to a point, it would be harder for us to get 18 - 20 kg bikes and actually enjoying just the downhill part... Maybe the Panzer Faction can suggest what could be the most distance they would be willing to climb, I won't do drops but I can try rooling them or I can walk them, no problem with that; but doing 8 - 10 km only seems somewhat boring to me.

El Rivas


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Depends how steep does 10km are, because like some rides in puebla are like 40km very easy... it depends...


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

You could also suggest how step you want it, but I doubt we all agree on making it a downhill only thing. There are also not so step rides here in Toluca but there are also steeper rides than Ajusco, there is also this place with a nice clif you might want to try... It must be about 10 km to that place, I´ll try to take a picture tomorrow...! 

El Rivas


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Very easy ?*



tacubaya said:


> , because like some rides in puebla are like 40km very easy... it depends...
> 
> ****************************************************************************************************
> What ! What ? Gulp , Are you sure that you know Puebla ? however 40 kms. are not VERY EASY nowhere.
> ...


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

By the way, Puebla has a lot of different types of places to ride, and while I only have visitited a couple of them finding 40 "easy" km seems a litle hard to me... Maybe you should get out a little more.

El Rivas


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Chale y eso que estan chavos... eso dejenlo a rucos como yo... a su edad 18 kilos en una cleta no es mucho apuro.... 

Creo que nececitan que el Gran Rocky les de una lección:thumbsup:  :eekster: :rockon:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Okay you climb with my bike and I'll climb with yours... we'll see who gets a cramp first


My bike is too big for midgets... sorry


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

elmadaleno said:


> My bike is too big for midgets... sorry


uuuu this is getting personal :eekster: 

we want to se blooooood


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

elmadaleno said:


> My bike is too big for midgets... sorry


And my bike is too much for giant pu$$ies


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> And my bike is too much for giant pu$$ies


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Depends how steep does 10km are, because like some rides in puebla are like 40km very easy... it depends...


Ok kid, youve got to explain yourself, was this 40km ride on a roadie?:skep:

guys, we need to know what kind of rides everyone usually does, (meaning: distance, climbing grade, technical description, terrain, descending dificulty & speed) so we can meet halfway with everyone willing to go. 
I havent done el chico but I think it might have something for everyone.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> Ok kid, youve got to explain yourself, was this 40km ride on a roadie?:skep:
> 
> guys, we need to know what kind of rides everyone usually does, (meaning: distance, climbing grade, technical description, terrain, descending dificulty & speed) so we can meet halfway with everyone willing to go.
> I havent done el chico but I think it might have something for everyone.


The young'uns are doing some tough climbs of about 10km and then back... of course, I'm not making less to anyone (I haven't rode with Last Biker and you, Trip) but these kids are hucking drops, clearing doubles and then do a couple shuttles more. They're easily outriding most of us, save RitoPC maybe who is in the same tune as them.

I guess Tacu referred as those rides being long for pedaling and easy in a technical regard... (for them, that is).

I've ridden with them and you'd be hard press to keep up with them on the DH sections. They still can pedal some on the uphills.

Both 545 and Tacu were easily riding along with us when they were riding still XC bikes.

Vizcaino is on the other side of the spectrum... you'd be hard pressed to keep up with him on the flats or uphill. 3rd ranked in Guanajuato's State Championship Intermediate Category last year.... and he missed a race or two.

So... we have dedicated DH'ers, hardcore racers and lazy bums like me in between.

I agree we gotta find a happy medium. El Chico is perfect in that regard. We did it a year ago and it's awesome. The climb is long, but not exhausting and the descent is plain sweet with swooping singletrack and tight switchbacks.

There's a section most of us walked that the DH guys could ride this next time. It has something for everyone.

Gambox, can you tell us how's Valle, please??


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> Vizcaino is on the other side of the spectrum... you'd be hard pressed to keep up with him on the flats or uphill. 3rd ranked in Guanajuato's State Championship Intermediate Category last year.... and he missed a race or two.


Vizcaino is nuts :eekster:

Im really ok with pretty much any place you guys decide on. As long as it is not a 60km epic ride and theres balance between uphill and downhill and the downhill parts are fast (not necesarily uber technical) im happy. The point is riding somewhere different 
Though, if it is more technical it is a bit better. As long as it is not Las Hojas-hard :eekster: :eekster:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yep, Ritopc told me of a 30km or so ride in puebla that was very easy and a bit boring cause it was slight uphill or flat, me dont like that...

SNT Estacionamiento to Mirador is like 13 or 14 km uphill with the last couple of KM gaining the more altitude (200m in 2km aprox)

I dont mind climbing 20km if there's gonna be 20km of fun, technical downhill...

Warp is right, that is what I meant with my previous comments basically, and I think that singletrack will suite everybody so El Chico gets my vote..


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Yep, Ritopc told me of a 30km or so ride in puebla that was very easy and a bit boring cause it was slight uphill or flat, me dont like that...
> 
> SNT Estacionamiento to Mirador is like 13 or 14 km uphill with the last couple of KM gaining the more altitude (200m in 2km aprox)
> 
> ...


During the Desierto Ride this weekend we can hit some singletrack on the way down and come out through the road that leads to Zedillo's cabin. Its very technical and steep, but no drops though... If someone still feels they have energy after the climb and that downhill, you can go all the way back to the parking lot through singletrack.


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

lets go to xochimilco to the trajineras:thumbsup: 


hahahahaha
just kidding


when is this going to be?


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

Yeah I think everyone is ok with going to El Chico but what about a inside gathering as we said before I recomend you guys who haven't visited El Mirador to go to SNT and take the ride the uphill is a little bit harsh but when you get to the top you know all the effort was worth it. At The Mirador you can see all the forest of el Ajusco and two valleys including el ajusco mountain or whatever. But it's really beautiful I say we should go what do you say?


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

FxFvD said:


> lets go to xochimilco to the trajineras:thumbsup:
> 
> hahahahaha
> just kidding
> ...


----------



## Perromtb (Jan 25, 2007)

Been looking at some pics of el chico and it definetly looks nice to ride. Vote- El Chico


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

So... where are we going and when? we should decide by now. I guess all of you are ok with going to el chico. I'd say we go the first week of july, what do you think?

And what about the inside gathering? I say we do it, say... this week or the next one? Anybody in?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

mtbgiovanny said:


> So... where are we going and when? we should decide by now. I guess all of you are ok with going to el chico. I'd say we go the first week of july, what do you think?
> 
> And what about the inside gathering? I say we do it, say... this week or the next one? Anybody in?


Calm down dude....


----------

